# Pellicle on Salmon



## smokerfromhi808 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Going to smoke my first atlantic salmon soon and still debating on a yoshida sauce marinate with ginger and red chili pepper flake or a dry brine consisting of brown sugar and non iodized salt with garlic and onion powder for a 6-8hrs.

My main concern is after the brining process and patting them dry how long do i need or can i leave the salmon out? I live in Hawaii and right now its rather humid and hot (even in the morning).

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## mmaquillan (Oct 10, 2014)

You can put a fan on it and wait until there is a good completed glaze over all of it. That will keep in the fat. Don't let it get hotter than 135 degrees when you smoke it. Good luck.


----------



## cmayna (Oct 22, 2014)




----------

